# Engine bay routines...



## rcarter1991 (Apr 9, 2017)

I wanna hear 'em. What do people use? Steamers/ pressure washing? I wanna know how people do it. Show season is upon us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I cover sensitive parts with kitchen foil, spray R222 and agitate with a detailing brush, leave to dwel for a few minutes then hose down, dry engine bay with warm filtered air then apply engine dressing, typically Aerospace 303.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I cleaned my engine bay last week on 14 year old motor and was in a right state.
Unlike soulboy68 I put clingfilm on the wiring rather than tin foil and sprayed everything with AG engine cleaner and scrubbed with a brush then pump sprayer on it followed by AG Vinyl and rubber cleaner. what was a cruddy $hitty bay now looks clean and tidy by say 95% Will give another go next month to tidy up the odd spot here and there. But good products tested on a mammoth task.


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Never quite had the confidence to do the engine bay, bar but the shuts and plastic covers, I am sure it would be ok, it's good to see what others do may try the methods and see how it goes  :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Have a quick read :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=380522


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

If you do decide to do your engine bay then go with the AG as the Adams product is shipped in from America and probably won't be able to get it all year round unlike the AG products.
I got fed up waiting for Adams stock to get imported to try some products and went with Autoglanz today instead.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Cover electrical bits with cling film. 

Spray with some AF Verso and agitate with a brush. 

Then i spray with water in a sprayer before wiping down with cheap MF cloths.

Finally dress with AF Dressle to finish.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cover the ECU with a plastic bag and an elastic band.

Cover everything in Jizzer (ooh err!) then start the car and hit it with the pressure washer. That's it.

Various things I've had in the past had full Samco/SFS hose kits so needed a little extra attention. Having a factory fresh car has its benefits.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Bilthamber Surfex HD and some brushes, followed by CarPro PERL. Putting in the time and effort will pay dividends in the end.

Daily driver - 7 years old and over 50k miles at the time this was done:


----------

